# 3 weeks barista work available - Teddington (SW London)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

An opportunity for an experienced barista who is available for up to 3 weeks work, starting this week, has come about in Teddington

Applicants should contact Astrora Coffee Roasters

http://www.astrora.co.uk/contact.html


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

What's Mojca planning? Haven't been in for a while because I've been dallying with DSOL. Very talented roaster and lovely person. Is she now serving her own coffee in store a great plan.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not sure but she's a livewire. Can't wait to pay a return visit.


----------

